# cat jumped into aquarium!!!



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I was in the process of re scaping my 75 when my cat decided she wanted to jump into my fish tank, thankfully she didn't break my glass covers, but she scratched me. Now there is white stuff floating in my tank, and probably some blood. Will everything be ok?


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

It should be. The only thing I would honestly worry about is the hair and carpet fuzz that may be in there. They can have chemicals in them and what not. Hopefully your cat isn't to freaking traumatized.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Tbh I think I'm the most traumatised out of every party, there is water everywhere and on her way out she knocked over a bowl of cichlid pellets I had soaking. She's already cleaned herself and is acting like nothing happened. I'm sure I will laugh about this in the future though.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Im laughing about it now.

everything will be fine.I get cat hair in my tank and everythings fine with them.Just net out what you can,and filter the rest out.


----------

